

Ask HN: How do I sell my iOS app? - 10dpd

Is there a Flippa for mobile apps?
======
jckay
Scotty - thank so much for the shout out man, this is Jonathan, I am the
founder of Apptopia. To help add some value to the convo:

We actually partner with AppBusinessBrokers - good guys. They handle the
$200,000+ spectrum while we really specialize in the $1,000-$150,000 range.
SellMyApplication is unfortunately more of a marketing site and lack the real
data/stats and the ability to help with the actual transfer.

We are happy to help however we can, and actually thought you might find this
informational post about iOS transfers specifically really valuable:
<http://blog.apptopia.com/iosappstransfer/>

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
If you want to sell an app all you need to do is take it down off the app-
store, transfer your code to the buyer and collect your money. The buyer would
be responsible for re-listing the app under his/her account. As for websites,
I think I remember coming across one called "sellmyapp" or something similar.
Try Googling that.

~~~
ISeemToBeAVerb
It's www.sellmyapplication.com

------
scottyallen
Check out <http://www.apptopia.com/> I haven't sold an app through them, but
it looks great. Similar to Flippa, but mobile only, and perhaps better and
more credible than Flippa. It's great to see someone finally doing this
right...

------
strick
<http://www.appbusinessbrokers.com/>

Chad Mureta, author of App Empire, recommends these guys.

------
fabiandesimone
Care sharing your app here? Maybe someone is interested.

